# Smoking Venison Summer Sausage



## golson (Jan 10, 2011)

I been reading many different opinions on how to properly smoke your venison and setup in the smoker. I really don't have room to mount the 20" sausage casings vertically in my MES smoker. But I could cut them in half and tie them off. Now I was told and read the best results are to put them vertically and not touching each otters. This allows the smoke and heat to distribute evenly from the bottom. Will laying the casing horizontally on a rack make a big difference?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 10, 2011)

I would suggest poking a hole in the side thats goona be down for drainage.


----------

